# Not listing any songs in my Ipods when i connect to sony HT-SF2000



## panneerr (Jul 11, 2009)

I have bought a new home theater system (sony HT-SF2000) and ipod dock (TDM-IP1).I have connected my iphone to idock and connected to home theater system and I can able to listen songs thru online..

Songs not listed When I click my ipod icon from my iphone…I am getting message “Accessory attached” message only.

My whole purpose to listen songs in Home theater system using my iphone/ipod.


----------

